# Conformation on Tennessee Walker?



## Horsecrazed (May 12, 2015)

What do you see? I was told she's about 2. 14.1-14.2. She was a rescue and is still gaining back her weight. Just wondering about her conformation. Sorry about the mud lol! She's been stalled since it has been raining, but always finds a way to get muddy.


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

I don't care for her too straight back legs. Still, she looks very docile, and I imagine that the rest of her looks pretty decent. What do you plan to do with her?


----------



## Horsecrazed (May 12, 2015)

More photos


----------



## Horsecrazed (May 12, 2015)

Corporal said:


> I don't care for her too straight back legs. Still, she looks very docile, and I imagine that the rest of her looks pretty decent. What do you plan to do with her?


Could that be a problem for her when gaiting? I just want a smooth pleasure horse right now. I was told she's out of Mr. Bojangles. Yes, she's very laid back and gentle.


----------



## EponaLynn (Jul 16, 2013)

How old is she? She appears very young to me and downhill but that can only be determined for sure on flat ground.

It's hard to say if she's 14.1 or 14.2 but to me she looks smaller, did you stick her? That's the only way to tell for sure.

I can't help you with confirmation for gaiting. I used to ride a gaited horse and when I was behind his buddy, going down a hill, I called him noodle legs as his hocks moved in such a weird way. I think it's normal for them though.


----------



## Horsecrazed (May 12, 2015)

EponaLynn said:


> How old is she? She appears very young to me and downhill but that can only be determined for sure on flat ground.
> 
> It's hard to say if she's 14.1 or 14.2 but to me she looks smaller, did you stick her? That's the only way to tell for sure.
> 
> I can't help you with confirmation for gaiting. I used to ride a gaited horse and when I was behind his buddy, going down a hill, I called him noodle legs as his hocks moved in such a weird way. I think it's normal for them though.


Yes, her butt measures 15h and withers are about 14.1 1/2. She's very long legged. I measured with a stick I made and then a measuring tape. I was told when I got her in July she was 1 1/2 or 2 years.


----------



## AbbeyX (Dec 1, 2015)

Don't worry about her being downhill for a while yet, she's got plenty of growing left to do! It's true that her hocks are pretty straight... not sure what this translates to on a gaited horse but I would say if you are only doing pleasure riding it shouldn't be a big issue although I would suspect she will not be as smooth as others.


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

She looks slight and "weedy" but she may come. She also looks more like a long weanling or yearling than a 2 year old (but that is likely due to starvation). She is tied in at the knee and that won't change. Looks to have nice big clean hocks. 

Right now she lacks muscling from point of buttock to the back of the gaskin. That may well just be "her." She looks like she needs to grow.. a LOT. IF she is two this is one I would not "back" at this time (and I believe in backing two year olds, turning them out and then starting them back in work at 3). 

Keep feeding her and keep after her feet (trim by a good farrier every 3-4 weeks) so she can continue to develop as straight as possible. Show her to us again in 6 months. 

She is laid back NOW because she is recovering from starvation. This may well change as she gains. That has been my experience. I do suggest doing ground work so IF she suddenly gets a bit spunky you will have her where you want her.


----------



## Horsecrazed (May 12, 2015)

Elana said:


> She looks slight and "weedy" but she may come. She also looks more like a long weanling or yearling than a 2 year old (but that is likely due to starvation). She is tied in at the knee and that won't change. Looks to have nice big clean hocks.
> 
> Right now she lacks muscling from point of buttock to the back of the gaskin. That may well just be "her." She looks like she needs to grow.. a LOT. IF she is two this is one I would not "back" at this time (and I believe in backing two year olds, turning them out and then starting them back in work at 3).
> 
> ...


I had a man say he thought she was a yearling and then looked at her teeth and said she's 2 or almost 2. I'll keep trying to get weight on her and won't start her until she's ready and mature enough. I have done some round penning with her--very light work as I don't want to strain her. I'll be back with pics of her! Lol, I think she's a doll. Don't mind if she gets a little more spunk. I'll keep up with that groundwork though.


----------



## AbbeyX (Dec 1, 2015)

This young you can tell just by looking at their incisors (front teeth). If she is in her second year she will have gotten or be getting a new set of central incisors. If they are all still baby teeth then she is not yet 2.


----------

